# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Fluke? Less sleep = feel better?

## blade5x

Last night I got roughly about 6.5 hours of sleep. Upon waking up, I felt pretty crappy, but it quickly wore - more quickly than usual. I had some very vivid dreams I could recall right after waking. I was expecting to be tired in my classes today, but I felt perfectly fine all day - actually more energetic than when the usual 7-9 hours of sleep I'll get.

Has anyone experienced where less sleep actually made them feel better throughout the day? And has it lasted? Or was it just a fluke, as if I only get 6.5 hours of sleep tonight, and the next, it'll start to catch up to me?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Yeah definitely... I think I'm at my most productive after about 7 hours of sleep. The only reason I sleep more than that is just because I haaaaaaatttttteeeeee  :Bang head:  forcing myself out of bed and feeling all sleepy and blah.. but like you said, that only lasts for a very short period of time and then I'm perfectly fine.  :smiley:  And I recall more dreams! In fact I tend to LD after about 4 hours of sleep, so for LDing purposes I really don't need to stay in bed past that. Why don't you try going with 6.5 hours of sleep for a while and see what happens. It might work out really well for you.

----------


## ThePhobiaViewed

Well considering I got 7 hours of sleep last night and feel like crap right now... 

One time a couple weeks ago I got up at the normal time for school and I actually felt good. All the other times I feel terrible. I always feel tired when I wake up but the longer I sleep the better I will feel later on in the day.

----------


## Grexxis

I seem to be the same way. If I get 8-10 hours of sleep, unless I REALLY need it I seem to be kind of groggy and lethargic during the day. About 6-7 hours seems to do it for me. Unless i've done something unusually physicly taxing. And yes, i've noticed a few more dreams on the less sleep schedule...

----------


## Jeff777

interesting.

----------


## blade5x

> The only reason I sleep more than that is just because I haaaaaaatttttteeeeee  forcing myself out of bed and feeling all sleepy and blah..



Same with me... it's like "A-stay in bed and feel nice a comfortable, or, B-get up and deal with feeling like crap for a few minutes".

Could possibly be me getting sleep I don't really need.

Will see how I feel tomorrow, will get roughly the same amount of sleep tonight. Though I did jog 3 miles today so I don't know if that'll affect me at all.

----------


## Ivy

the more I sleep the lazier I get.. Ive felt GREAT after about 3hrs of sleep, but that only last about one or two days, after that, I need more sleep time.... And I LOOOOLVE that feeling in the morning when you FORCE yourself to get up, the nasty part only last about 5min, but after a GOOOOD WARM shower I feel great!!  ::banana::   LMAO I love that dancing banana  ::D:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> the more I sleep the lazier I get.. Ive felt GREAT after about 3hrs of sleep, but that only last about one or two days, after that, I need more sleep time.... And I LOOOOLVE that feeling in the morning when you FORCE yourself to get up, the nasty part only last about 5min, but after a GOOOOD WARM shower I feel great!!   LMAO I love that dancing banana



Omg  ::D:  You are so funny.

----------


## Merlock

Aye, more sleep results in drowsiness and lethargy throughout the day for me.
But recently I've been sleeping too much and I hate it...need to work on that. -.-

----------


## blade5x

> the more I sleep the lazier I get.. Ive felt GREAT after about 3hrs of sleep, but that only last about one or two days, after that, I need more sleep time.... And I LOOOOLVE that feeling in the morning when you FORCE yourself to get up, the nasty part only last about 5min, but after a GOOOOD WARM shower I feel great!!   LMAO I love that dancing banana



Hehe I actually I do find that interesting as well. If I get up after 3 hours of sleep - I will not feel bad at all at first. I will not have that 'wake-up feeling', I'll feel ready to go (this is the moment I stand up and get up out of bed, or else I'll just pass out again within seconds). Though I'll start to crash within an hour so 3 hors it way to little.  :wink2: 

Got about 7 hours, maybe slightly less, but about that, and I'm feeling fine right now.

The dream I was able to recall was also very intense and VERY long. The late morning dreams are usually brief. They can be vivid, but they are brief - and if I become lucid in those, they end up being very short.

----------


## Ivy

Its not official but Im sure I have insomnia, maybe thats y all I need is 3hrs most the time  ::shock::  as far as i can remember having  a full night of sleep has always been a problem for me   :Boggle:  one time at 13, I went a WHOLE week without sleep   :Uhm: 
LOL if I try something like that NOW, Im sure Ill pass out after one day  ::sleeping::

----------


## SKA

Yeah I find that to be the case for myself as well. 5 to 6 hours of sleep is refreshing while sleeping an hour or 2 more will cause me to awaken very hazy, energy-less and confused.  :tongue2: 

BTW I had a Lucid Dream once, about 3 years ago, in a 3 hour nap. I was going to Lowlands festival in a couple of days from that night and was rather excited so I didn't fall asleep uintill 6 in the morning. I awoke again at 9 in the morning, having slept only 3 hours, but I felt refreshed as if I had been sleeping 3 days. The Lucid Dream may have given me so much fullfillment that I rested more in a shorter period of time. Much like meditation can be used to be much better rested with less sleep.

----------


## DeadDollKitty

Less sleep for me equals more sleep for me in class. Which is usually a bad thing. If I was up running around, I'm sure I'd be more.. awake and productive and responsive, but sitting there under those dim lights staring at a board isnt really exciting. So.. more sleep for me, the more productive I am..

----------


## jonesn

Sleeping more than a regular 8 hours will cause an overproduction of the neurochemical dopamine and thus cause a feeling of lethargy. People who suffer from depression should especially be careful not to spend more than 8 hours in bed because the increase in dopamine will only further aggrevate their symptoms.

----------


## MisterHyde

I went about a year sleeping for 4 hours a day (I work nights) and I was the best at my job that I have ever been.  But I find I'm about the same on 6 hours sleep. which is what I get nowadays.

----------


## zoo york is cool

> Last night I got roughly about 6.5 hours of sleep. Upon waking up, I felt pretty crappy, but it quickly wore - more quickly than usual. I had some very vivid dreams I could recall right after waking. I was expecting to be tired in my classes today, but I felt perfectly fine all day - actually more energetic than when the usual 7-9 hours of sleep I'll get.
> 
> Has anyone experienced where less sleep actually made them feel better throughout the day? And has it lasted? Or was it just a fluke, as if I only get 6.5 hours of sleep tonight, and the next, it'll start to catch up to me?



I dont know, thats wierd, but it makes sense. I get like 8 1/2 hours of sleep and still feel crappy.

Im going to start meditating in my 1st hour class.

----------

